# JTable kopieren



## illaX (27. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine JTable und möchte ein Feld in die Zwischenablage kopieren. Geht ja auch mit Strg + C. Ich möchte gerne, dass er nur die selektierte Zelle kopiert und nicht die ganze Spalte.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## illaX (27. Juli 2005)

Ich bin jetzt das Problem so angegangen:
Habe einen KeyListener und fange Strg+C ab. Dann wird der String ins SystemClipboard kopiert. Wenn ich es mit der Tastencombi Alt+C mache funktioniert es, bei Strg+C leider nicht mehr. Ich vermute das Windows nach meinem füllen der Zwischenablage meinen String wieder überschreibt.

Help  

Hier mal mein Code:

```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent arg0) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        System.out.println(arg0.getModifiers());
        if(arg0.getModifiers() == 2 && arg0.getKeyCode() == 67) {
            Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard().setContents(
                    new StringSelection((String) table.getValueAt(
                            row, column)),null);
        }
}
```

Natürlich kann man auch den SelectionMode umstellen, aber ich würde es gern haben wenn die ganze Spalte selecktiert ist, dass er nur die Zelle, die ich angeklickt habe kopiert.


----------

